
Ubuntu 16.04 LTS to Ship Without Python 2 - _snydly
http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-lts-to-ship-without-python-2-windows-printers-detection-affected-501410.shtml
======
znpy
IMHO the right thing to do is to update system-config-printer to work with
python 3 and forget this issue.

